

"Behind every great civilisation lies a financial secret."  - ksvs
http://www.literaryreview.co.uk/heath_11_08.html

======
mlLK
_Finance has its very own 'genes', in the sense of certain business practices,
and it boasts a potential for spontaneous mutation thanks to technological
innovation. There is competition between firms for resources; a mechanism for
natural selection, with weaker practices, firms and individuals wiped out;
scope for speciation, with the creation of wholly new species of financial
institutions a key feature of the past few years; and scope for extinction,
with species dying out altogether._

Reminded me of this documentary I've seen once before but can't remember the
title. The film's hook was to approach the modern American corporation as a
person then psychoanalyze it accordingly. As you may have guessed, by the
third act of the film you want most of these companies under question to be
sent off to the loony bin.

